# Somali refugee deported for assaults in B.C., Ontario



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

Article Link

A Somalian who gained refugee status in Canada and went on to commit assaults in Ontario and British Columbia has been kicked out of the country.

Canada Border Services Agency announced Monday that they removed Mohamed Hagi Mohamud from Canada last week.

Mohamud came to Canada in 1992 at age 16 and was granted refugee status the following year. He was facing a deportation hearing in Ontario in 2004 when he vanished, only to be picked up a year later for a brutal sexual attack on a Surrey, B.C., woman.

He had already been convicted and served prison time for attacking two people in Ontario in assaults dating back to 1997.

More on article link.

All I can say is that they should've kicked him out sooner.


----------

